

After Prism would anyone trust icloud keychain? - chris_dcosta

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;osx&#x2F;preview&#x2F;#icloud-keychain<p>Not me.
======
stephenr
First off - why would the NSA want your keychain?

Prism is all about getting the information directly from the service providers
- no need to "steal" it using compromised user credentials.

What else would you put in this - a credit card number. Again - why would the
NSA need to get your credit card number this way? Surely they can just ask the
fucking bank directly and/or request info via FBI/CIA/etc. Credit Card
companies already cover purchases from stolen cards/card numbers, so in the
unlikely event some rogue NSA goon steals your CC number and buys a heap of
tin foil hats, you're covered.

This of course all assumes that the NSA breaks the AES256 encryption on your
keychain.

I really cannot understand the number of people going batshit crazy over a
Crypto-Intel agency spying on people (shock fucking horror, what did you think
they do all day?), but happily using search/email/document storage/etc from a
for-profit company that freely states "we are going to scan all your email and
track all the shit you do, so we can create a profile of your entire life, so
we can target you with better ads"

~~~
w_t_payne
lol

